# Funny Breathing Noises from bandit



## taykelly11 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello Everyone!
I have a 5 month old dwarf hotot,Bandit, who in the past few days has been making some funny breathing noises. It is not all the time, mostly at night, and it sounds like he has a stuffy nose. Sometimes there is almost like.. a clicking noise and other times it makes a noise that gets louder as he breaths in ( hard to explain through text.) There is no discharge, extreme sneezing or any other symptoms besides these noises. He is eating, drinking, playing and acting completely normal so I am not sure how concerned I should be. I called the local vet who was not in but she will be returning my call tomorrow. Any advice I'd greatly appreciate!


----------



## missyscove (Sep 17, 2012)

If he is acting otherwise normally, then it probably isn't an emergency but it does sound like something I would have checked out by a vet.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Sep 18, 2012)

taykelly11 wrote:


> Hello Everyone!
> I have a 5 month old dwarf hotot,Bandit, who in the past few days has been making some funny breathing noises. It is not all the time, mostly at night, and it sounds like he has a stuffy nose. Sometimes there is almost like.. a clicking noise and other times it makes a noise that gets louder as he breaths in ( hard to explain through text.) There is no discharge, extreme sneezing or any other symptoms besides these noises. He is eating, drinking, playing and acting completely normal so I am not sure how concerned I should be. I called the local vet who was not in but she will be returning my call tomorrow. Any advice I'd greatly appreciate!


--anything out of the ordinary is a yellow flag,-if you can place her up to your ear and listen,,then examine ears,eyes,mouth,body feeling for lumps,etc.on the face and body--keep an eye on the poop box-peeing pooping,ceco,s--watch for changes in basic behavior-habits,,-this procedure doesn,t take long and can be done as needed--:big wink:--sincerely james waller


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 18, 2012)

:yeahthat: I have two that have been that way for years--panicked at first, but never had a problem. Just keep an eye on your bun for any increase or signs of real trouble. Took both to the vet, but got nothing conclusive.


----------



## taykelly11 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you I will!


----------



## Maybells (Sep 19, 2012)

I have had the same problem with my mini lop rabbit. The raspy breathing started a few months ago, I have taken him to the Vets a few times but still they are unsure on what is actually wrong with him. 

The breathing sounds worst at night, after taking anti-biotics which didn't cure or improve anything the Vet suggested that he might have asthma which is uncommon but not rare in rabbits which I found extremely strange. He's eating, running around, playing as normal everything is fine except for his breathing.


----------

